# Gesshin 1200 Grit Splash-and-Go Stone Video



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's yet another video... this one on the Gesshin 1200

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/gesshin-1200-splash-and-go-stone.html

[video=youtube;W76HKYh1NqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W76HKYh1NqQ[/video]


----------



## Lizzardborn (Apr 16, 2015)

A little side question - but have you changed your sharpening technique quite a bit since the sharpening tutorial videos?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 16, 2015)

maybe a bit... i want to keep updating them from time to time, but free time is an issue


----------



## labor of love (Apr 16, 2015)

Lizzardborn said:


> A little side question - but have you changed your sharpening technique quite a bit since the sharpening tutorial videos?



Funny you mention this...Ive noticed (correct me if Im speaking out of turn please) that Jon may be utilizing the entire stone a little more now so as to even out the wear of the stone, perhaps to make for less flattening/easier flattening as opposed to mainly using the center of the stone. 
Its safe to say I spend way too much time watching other people sharpen knives on youtube.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Apr 16, 2015)

I noticed the same, also the acuter angle towards the ling side of the stone (45 to 25 degrees it seems). Also the tip sharpening is simpler (or very complex but micro motion invisible to the camera).


----------



## labor of love (Apr 16, 2015)

I imagine he still does a lot more stuff with the tip when it comes to actually sharpening knives. The sharpening in that video was merely a 90 second or so demonstration of the stones characteristics.


----------

